# brute keeps going into limp mode



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

Got a buddy has an 08 brute that keeps triping the switch in the belt housing and goes into limp mode. He said something about this valves being too tight and that being the reason it trips it but I dont think so. Anybody got any solutions he can try?


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

sounds like the belt is to loose. need to check the deflection


----------



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

the tightness/loosness of the valves wont put it in limp mode. a loose belt will


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

Its probally a loose belt


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah if the switch is physicaly being tripped, it takes something belt-related to do that.. unless the detents are bad on the switch and it just flops back and forth. On the other hand, if it realy isn't being tripped, might check the connector. If its going bad or corroding it will have the same effect.


----------



## MeanGreenMan (May 24, 2010)

brute21 said:


> keeps triping the switch in the belt housing and goes into limp mode. He said something about this valves being too tight


Like other guys are saying, those two things are not related. It's like saying, you have a flat tire and you are thinking bad battery is causing it. It's totally unrelated.

If switch is physically tripped to OFF position, like others are saying, it HAS to the loose belt.

If switch in NOT physically tripped, then it is most likely the switch body (contact going bad) itself, or no continuity somewhere in the belt swtich circuit. Jump the 2-wire connector and test.


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

If the Switch is actually being hit to off Position then it is your belt to loose. If the switch is on and keeps going into limp mode then check this out. Mine did the same thing and took me days to figure it out. It was A bad electrical connection, I unhooked battery, All Winch Connections, Pulled all fuses and checked them, Put everything back together tigher and made sure all connections were well connected and no more limp mode. I was unable to find much info when mine did this so hope this helps.. Turns out a bad connection drawing off battery can cause limp mode.


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks guys I will give him that info and let y'all know what it was.


----------



## BrutemanAl (Jul 3, 2009)

Is the switch you's are talking about the one in the belt housing on the top that says " ON" and "OFF" ? If this is what you are talking about , it is suppose to be in the "ON" postion ...right ?
Also connected to this switch is a little metal piece that look's like a half "C" shape ( if u know what i am talking about lol ) . How is this piece suppose to be sitting ? Reason I ask is , I just blew my first belt ever after 2800 km's and when I took the housing off I noticed this metal piece looked bent up , but I am not sure if it is suppose to be bent or not .
Also , I was looking at the belt and it is missing a bunch of nub's on it (again not sure what you call them lol ) . I only found 3 of them , if they are not in plain view , is there somewhere else they may have shot to ?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

BrutemanAl said:


> Is the switch you's are talking about the one in the belt housing on the top that says " ON" and "OFF" ? If this is what you are talking about , it is suppose to be in the "ON" postion ...right ?
> Also connected to this switch is a little metal piece that look's like a half "C" shape ( if u know what i am talking about lol ) . How is this piece suppose to be sitting ? Reason I ask is , I just blew my first belt ever after 2800 km's and when I took the housing off I noticed this metal piece looked bent up , but I am not sure if it is suppose to be bent or not .
> Also , I was looking at the belt and it is missing a bunch of nub's on it (again not sure what you call them lol ) . I only found 3 of them , if they are not in plain view , is there somewhere else they may have shot to ?


If the switch end got hit hard enough to bend the end, the switch might be damaged. On the "COGGS" missing, they get blown out the belt exhaust usualy unless you have some tall snorks. And YES, the switch is supposed to be in the ON position.


----------



## BrutemanAl (Jul 3, 2009)

Thanks for the reply , I,m not sure if the switch got damaged or not , it was not in the off postion , still in the on postion , I will bend the switch back, it's not that bad really , just didnt look right when I saw it.
As for the coggs , I dont have any snork's on my bike .


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

If he does a lot of mudding and water crossing, probably a bad connection somewhere. Water and electronics dont mix as we all know. Dielectric compound is your friend on the brutes.


----------

